# West mids mid week night 1st august



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry to all, ive been a little slow updating the post for the meet details.
The venue
The Griffin at Shustoke,coleshill,Bham 
see link below for map
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =4&out.y=5

Meet at around 7.30 to 8pm
As this is our first time here thanks to wozza we know they do food but may need to eat by 9.00pm but will update more later.

people to attend so far

Yogibear
Hilly 10
Wozza
TThriller
b19rak

See you all there i hope
Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Meet for a chat and a nice bit of food at The Spread Eagle Pub, Penkridge,Staffs.
> meet at around 7.30 -- 8pm
> 
> Tuesday 1st August
> ...


I'll be there Fraser

Dave


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Any chance you can move it nearer Brum as it gives us boys near solihul, Cov, Nuneaton etc more of a chance to get there?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

b19rak said:


> Any chance you can move it nearer Brum as it gives us boys near solihul, Cov, Nuneaton etc more of a chance to get there?


I've no problems with that, can't see WozzaTT having any either. THough Hilly would have to stretch his legs...

Though I do have problems with "Cov, Nuneaton " being thought of as WEST Midlands as they are clearly EAST of Brum!!! 

How about The Watermans at Hatton near Warwick? But not on a Wednesday of course!!!

Dave


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dont mind a bit further afield Dave but Warwick is a bit extreme though. We need to be halfway The Green man at Middleton or some where Jun 4 M5


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

M5 Jct4 is still way out for alot of us. halfway between Staffs and Cov would be M6 Jct 9, somewhere around IKEA.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

How about The Griffin at Shustoke? The Green Man is too close for me!!!

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =4&out.y=5

Dave


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats ok with me.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice choice Dave.
How does The Griffin at Shustoke sound to everyone else?
Fraser


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fine here


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fraser can you pick me uo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Ihave been known to pick anything up so my friends say!
[smiley=jester.gif]

But i draw the line at ladyboys

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds good to me.

Are there likely to be any scantily clad young ladies there though?!!  :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is it Defo then The Griffen Shustoke Times need to be posted :wink:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I've checked on the interweb and The Griffin does serve food


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry to all, ive been a little slow updating the post for the meet details.
The venue
The Griffin at Shustoke,coleshill,Bham 
see link below for map
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =4&out.y=5

Meet at around 7.30 to 8pm
As this is our first time here thanks to wozza we know they do food but may need to eat by 9.00pm but will update more later.

people to attend so far

Yogibear
Hilly 10
Wozza
TThriller
b19rak

See you all there i hope
Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Me and Gill will be there, and will go for the food too.

It might be worth a call to see if they will reserve a table for us.

Dave


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm coming straight from work


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm off to work so see you there later. If for some reason it all goes t*ts up can someone let me know on 07891 693484.

Cheers.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Dont worry we will all be there
[smiley=weneedyou.gif] 
fraser


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks to all who turned up last night, it was a great night as per usuall.
Realley nice pub so the plan will be for a meet every six weeks alternating one north Bham, one south Bham.
Once again thanks to all who came 
Fraser


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello All,

Just bought a TT 10 days ago,as an ex-biker i've got to say i love it !!!
Cannot believe how quick it is & the handling is awesome,i took the TT to the Cat & Fiddle the day after i bought it - TThrilled me !!
Saw your meet details last night,but it was too late to contact you.
Would really like to meet up with you all next time if possible.

Bye for now

TTK


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTK said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just bought a TT 10 days ago,as an ex-biker i've got to say i love it !!!
> Cannot believe how quick it is & the handling is awesome,i took the TT to the Cat & Fiddle the day after i bought it - TThrilled me !!
> ...


Welcome to The Forum TTK 

Firstly, don't forget to join the TTOC!

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/page.php?46

Burton on Trent puts you real local for independant serviceing:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=solo

And you might like to joint me and Yogibear on another trip to France:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65882

As a practising biker, I have to agree with you, the TT is the nearest thing I have driven on 4-wheels that gets closest to riding 2-wheels. Yogibear (Fraser) is also an ex-biker, so you will be in good company when you join us at our next meet. Keep an eye out for the East Mids meeting organised by Nem (Nick), we were only there last week:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=66905

As you can see, you are in a very TT active area!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Brilliant !!

Thanks for the info Dave, i look forward to meeting up with you guys.
As i mentioned only had TT 10days & i love it , never thought a car would interest me like a bike did but i was wrong.
I'm looking forward to meeting up with fellow TT drivers,it's great way of meeting people & chillin out at the same time while having fun in an awesome car!!

Anyone from north,west,east or south midlands wants to let me know anything thats going on ,it would be great to meet up.

Wish i could do the France trip but plans already made for mid sept-sadly!!
Maybe the next trip though.

TTK


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice meeting up with you guys and putting some faces to names.


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Bugger!...I was on holiday so I missed the meet.....would have been my first one too! :x

Will come to the next one if its in Coleshill again...not too far away!


----------

